# When traveling to our resort: Best way to find cheap hotel for the night?



## squierjosh (Aug 23, 2012)

We are driving to FL in November and have a week booked in St Pete Beach. However, we'll have to stay 1 or 2 nights at hotels/motels on the road. Anyone an experienced road tripper that's good at finding last minute deals? Is there a good iPhone app for this?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2012)

Definitely Priceline - do your homework at www.biddingfortravel.com before bidding.  To be on the safe side - don't bid on anything below 3 star.


----------



## squierjosh (Aug 23, 2012)

I was wondering if people actually used that. I'll take a look at it. You don't actually know what hotel you get until you check out, correct?



DeniseM said:


> Definitely Priceline - do your homework at www.biddingfortravel.com before bidding.  To be on the safe side - don't bid on anything below 3 star.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2012)

Priceline is our first choice for hotel reservations - I have used them for years.

You don't know exactly what hotel you will get, but you control the quality (stars) and location (zone) of the hotel - they cannot give you a lower quality level, or different location, than the one(s) you select.  On www.biddingfortravel.com, they have lists for each zone that will tell you what hotels you MAY get when you bid on that zone.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes ... Priceline is our fav as well


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2012)

My issues w-Priceline:
1. Non-refundable prepayment. Be darn sure you'll be there.
2. You're likely to be assigned the less desireable rooms.
_I far prefer book without prepaying._

I use a meta-search engine, like http://www.kayak.com/ or AARP's travel service, and then book directly thru the hotel or brand website. But I also belong to several frequent guest programs and gravitate to those which will benefit me down the road.


----------



## squierjosh (Aug 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the tips everyone. 



DeniseM said:


> Priceline is our first choice for hotel reservations - I have used them for years.
> 
> You don't know exactly what hotel you will get, but you control the quality (stars) and location (zone) of the hotel - they cannot give you a lower quality level, or different location, than the one(s) you select.  On www.biddingfortravel.com, they have lists for each zone that will tell you what hotels you MAY get when you bid on that zone.


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 23, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Definitely Priceline - do your homework at www.biddingfortravel.com before bidding.  To be on the safe side - don't bid on anything below 3 star.



The problem I have had with Priceline is that you cannot specify non smoking only. I use Orbitz and Kayak for my reservations so I can get a non-smoking room.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> My issues w-Priceline:
> 1. Non-refundable prepayment. Be darn sure you'll be there.
> 2. You're likely to be assigned the less desireable rooms.
> _I far prefer book without prepaying._
> ...



For $5 you can buy room insurance and get your $$$ back if you cancel.

We only bid on 4 Star or higher hotels, and even the worst room is usually pretty nice.  

We have never gotten an actually "bad" room - you aren't going to get an ocean front view, but if you don't select low quality resorts, you shouldn't get a sub-standard room.  I wouldn't use them for a honeymoon, of the trip of a lifetime,  but for a one night on the road hotel, it's a great deal.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Depends what you are looking for.  When I was in your boat all I wanted was a cheap place to sleep right off the highway with a place to eat nearby.  Ineveitably I would end up at a Motel 6 making sure it was one that was built in the last 5 years or so and was not in an older neighborhood.

George


----------



## BevL (Aug 23, 2012)

We've just picked up the room saver coupon thing on the road.  It will usually provide an exit number where there are two or three hotels.  Then we can take a look and just make a choice.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2012)

Because of the need to frequent airport hotels on each end of many of our trips (our departure airport(s) are 2 1/2 to 4 hours drive away), and DW needing lodging to deal with her elderly dad in a distant city, we have joined a 'frequent lodger' plan with a large chain (Choice Hotels). They have a range of lodgings and are of the 'no surprises' school. Clean. Free Wi-Fi. Free Breakfast. Airport 'park 'n' fly w/shuttles. And they seem to have frequent 'double-to-quadruple' points deals. We end up with several nites a year el-freebo. Very handy for road trips when all you really want is a bed and a parking place.

*Added:* We used to use Priceline, but now enjoy the same brands and with the loyalty card and a smart phone, we can make and change ressies on the go without having to stop early or drive further than we are comfortable with.

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 23, 2012)

BevL said:


> We've just picked up the room saver coupon thing on the road.  It will usually provide an exit number where there are two or three hotels.  Then we can take a look and just make a choice.



A good strategy (which works sometime) when there are multiple motels in the area is to go into one of the motels, ask their rate, thank them, tell them you are looking for a lower rate, and start to leave.  Sometimes they will come back with a lower rate.  If not, you are in an area with other motels from which to choose.

George


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> A good strategy (which works sometime) when there are multiple motels in the area is to go into one of the motels, ask their rate, thank them, tell them you are looking for a lower rate, and start to leave.  Sometimes they will come back with a lower rate.  If not, you are in an area with other motels from which to choose.
> 
> George



This may work, but don't try it on a busy weekend.  We drove from Cape Cod to the Washington, D.C. area and were planning on stopping maybe somewhere in New Jersey on the way.  We could not find *anything* available until Baltimore, MD.  Pulled in about 2 a.m.  We should have just kept driving to D.C., except we were going to be staying with dh's aunt and didn't think she'd appreciate us showing up at 3 a.m.  We have never traveled without reservations ahead of time since.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Aug 23, 2012)

I've used Priceline before but I prefer Hotwire.com because I can request a room with space for up to 4 people (Priceline only guarantees it will sleep 2 people).  I can also request a room with complimentary breakfast.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 23, 2012)

We're used Priceline.com (and done our homework on www.biddingfortravel.com) literally all over the U.S. and in many places in Europe.  We've never been disappointed.

As to not knowing the hotel until you finish paying, if you don't know the area you are planning to stay, you don't know the hotel even if you know the name.  The * levels seem pretty accurate to us, more accurate than the *levels on Hotwire, which we've also used.

We've NEVER been given a lesser room because we were "priceline people," and we've stayed in a lot of hotels using priceline reservations.

You can also try www.booking.com.


----------



## Dori (Aug 23, 2012)

We also stay at Choice Hotel brands when we travel, and are Choice Privileges members. When I get enough points, i transfer them to Southwest's Rapid rewards points. We fly almost exclusively with SW, so it is an easy way to accumulate points for free flights.

Dori


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 24, 2012)

BevL said:


> We've just picked up the room saver coupon thing on the road.  It will usually provide an exit number where there are two or three hotels.  Then we can take a look and just make a choice.



This is our strategy also.  We know approx. how long we want to drive each day, but there are usually accidents, or construction, to deal with on our trips to/from FL, so we grab the room saver coupon books at the rest stops when entering each state.  We've been doing this for 5 yrs. now, and have our "favorite" hotels noted in a small notebook we keep in the glove box.  We note the price we paid the previous spring or fall, how quiet the hotel is, etc.  We've also had the staff at the rest stops place lodging reservations for us at State Parks on our journey.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2012)

Dori said:


> We also stay at Choice Hotel brands when we travel, and are Choice Privileges members. When I get enough points, i transfer them to Southwest's Rapid rewards points. We fly almost exclusively with SW, so it is an easy way to accumulate points for free flights.
> 
> Dori



Choice is the brand care we use as well (see #12). When I saw your post, I mentioned it to DW. She was not aware that those points were transferable to SW RR points. Thanks!  Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 24, 2012)

We do this frequently and use AARP, Union Plus, and The UTU Alumni Association to search for motels that we may want to use.  I check the ratings on TripAdvisor then select the one I want.

There is a time we can cancel by and we know ahead of time where we'll be staying.

Of course you may not be eligible for these organizations but I'm sure there are others that you may be able to use such as AAA.

The rates aren't super cheap but they are cheaper than we can book directly from the motels.  We often know many weeks ahead of time when and where we'll be traveling so this works for us.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 24, 2012)

I mostly stay at Hilton Family properties and use all the special rates. I also do some looking on other sites and if I find a better rate than the Hilton site, I just call and use the best rate guarantee to get the better rate. 

Just saved $60 a night in Reykjavik that way for my trip next week.  

Cheers


----------



## Dori (Aug 24, 2012)

Jim, 6000 Choice points transfers to 1800 RR points. If I am a few shy and need to top up my Choice points, or points are due to expire,I buy some @ $11.00 per thousand through the Choice Privileges members page.

They have just started a new promo- 2 separate stays (booked through the website or 1-800 number) gives you a free night. This is usually in the form of 6000 points. Offer is good until early November.

Dori


----------



## Paumavista (Aug 24, 2012)

*Points / one night stays*

Don't some of the programs now with Wyndham or some of the other TSs offer one night stays?

I know that most resorts are not "on the highway" but if you are not in a big hurry it might be just what you need.  On our way back from Florida one year we got a night in Edisto SC thru VRBO it was over an hour out of the way but I'd always wanted to check the area out - even after reading alot of travel info I wasn't sure it was a destination I wanted to visit for an entire week.......staying for the night (we arrived early) gave us an opportunity to check out the location - it's not our favorite coastal beach and we probably won't return (although the condo was really nice).

Another time a great Wyndham owner offered us a night in the Williamsburg VA area on our way to their Washington TS (where we were staying for the week).  Again we arrived early and spent the day exploring......the next day we explored again and drove up later in the day to Washington.  We LOVED the area and plan to return!

Sometimes these layovers can offer great opportunities to check out resorts or areas you're not sure about....... try to enjoy the trip as well as the destination!

Judy


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm surprised that when folks mentioned www.biddingfortravel.com-----they didn't ALSO mention www.betterbidding.com.

Same sort of info.....don't you TUGgers go to THAT site, too?

Pat


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 25, 2012)

I guess I've become a hotel snob as well as a timeshare snob, because I typically stick with Hilton (and specifically Hilton Garden Inn, when I can).  I have Diamond status with Hilton (from spending $40k/year on the Hilton Surpass AmEx) so I get upgrades and free breakfast (and it's a fabulous breakfast at HGI).

If I wasn't a hotel snob, didn't care exactly which hotel I got, and I definitely knew I would be keeping the reservation, I would use one of the bidding sites (Priceline or Hotwire).  If I needed a room for more than 2 people, I would use Hotwire.  If I wanted the absolute lowest price, I would use Priceline.

If I wanted to be able to pick the hotel and be able to cancel, I would use a search engine like Kayak and research the hotels with TripAdvisor.

One problem I've had with Hotwire and Priceline is that many times you'll run across hotels with resort fees, parking fees, Internet fees, etc., and any savings you thought you were getting might totally disappear.  When you get a 4* that normally goes for $200 per night with a $50 bid, that's not a big deal.  But when you get a run down 3* hotel with a $40 bid and they tack on another $20 in fees, but you could have picked a newer $70 hotel with none of those fees, free breakfast and the ability to cancel, you'll probably be kicking yourself.  Always research the area first, so you don't bid too high.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm surprised that there are no other Motel6 fans out there.  When I had to spend a week in Rochester Hills, MI for a prostate procedure the hotels recommended by the hopital all ran about $125 per night.  I stayed at Motel6 for about $32 per night.  My room had a bed, a bathroom, at TV and a restaurant right next door.  Sure there was a quality difference but I saved over $500!

George


----------



## squierjosh (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Motel 6 when the accommodation is not the reason for the trip, but just a place to sleep and shower. 

And look at that, they have an iPhone app. Perfect!



bogey21 said:


> I'm surprised that there are no other Motel6 fans out there.  When I had to spend a week in Rochester Hills, MI for a prostate procedure the hotels recommended by the hopital all ran about $125 per night.  I stayed at Motel6 for about $32 per night.  My room had a bed, a bathroom, at TV and a restaurant right next door.  Sure there was a quality difference but I saved over $500!
> 
> George


----------



## Tropical lady (Aug 30, 2012)

*options......*

When needing a room for one night we use Room Saver coupons and Hotels. com for free nights.  Only one time did we find it a few dollars more than Room Saver coupons.  We also belong to specific hotel chains, but do not use that often, it depends on the location we need.  
We did not have the best experience with Priceline and our friends who used frequently and talked us into it are now hotel chain specific.
Room Saver is also on the internet.  I call ahead (an hour before arrival) and ask if there are any coupon rates available and while you can't make a reservation (usually walk in) they have taken my name and I give time of arrival. Holiday or event times make these harder to use unless you arrive early so it is better to line up a reservation thru Hotels.com.


----------



## JudiZ (Sep 2, 2012)

*Great Luck With Orbitz*

We have had truly good luck with Orbitz as well. We never book less than four stars and checked into a room that was...ahem...way less than two. Mold on the shower curtain, dust on the TV stand, tears on the chair, just yuck. I called Orbitz and they really did make it right. Found us another room in no time, didn't charge us for the first night and then called two days later to check on the new room.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Sep 4, 2012)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I'm surprised that when folks mentioned www.biddingfortravel.com-----they didn't ALSO mention www.betterbidding.com.
> 
> Same sort of info.....don't you TUGgers go to THAT site, too?
> 
> Pat



I find that the people who run that site are incredibly rude.  At least, they used to be, I haven't used it in years.  I much, much prefer biddingfortravel.

We just got back from a Labor Day family get-together.  We do this trip a lot, and it always involves a night at a Priceline-aquired hotel.  I work Fridays till 8, we jump in the car and drive to a town about 4 hours away, we go straight to bed.  Up early, eat a hearty breakfast-free at the hotel-and finish the drive!

We've used Priceline each time, got the same hotel 3 times.  We bid on a 3 star, and pay no more than $50-$55.  Once we got a different one, but it was just as nice.  We're there just to sleep!

We've tried the Motel 6 route, and got some really scary, nasty places, they were about $80, not the $50 we get with Priceline.  Priceline for us!!


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree.  The last time we used Motel 6 it was in a town where we have family--and we, literally, couldn't get anything else, and we'd already said we would get a hotel, so Motel 6 it was.  When they found out where we were, they were horrified and said "There are murders there all the time; it's a major drug trafficing site."  It LOOKED o.k. How would we know?  We remained for the night, which made two spent there, but to say our caution and awareness levels went up would be an understatement.

We'll stay Priceline customers; there's a reason Motel 6 is not in the list of hotels/motels Priceline accepts--and the next time we're headed to that town, I'll get a room earlier!


----------



## squierjosh (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sure this is common for a lot of mid to large cities. I'm not going to worry about it when I'm driving through Hot Springs, SD and need a night's stay.  You just need to know your area. I'll probably use priceline when it comes time though.



PStreet1 said:


> I agree.  The last time we used Motel 6 it was in a town where we have family--and we, literally, couldn't get anything else, and we'd already said we would get a hotel, so Motel 6 it was.  When they found out where we were, they were horrified and said "There are murders there all the time; it's a major drug trafficing site."  It LOOKED o.k. How would we know?  We remained for the night, which made two spent there, but to say our caution and awareness levels went up would be an understatement.
> 
> We'll stay Priceline customers; there's a reason Motel 6 is not in the list of hotels/motels Priceline accepts--and the next time we're headed to that town, I'll get a room earlier!


----------



## armstrl (Sep 4, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> We are driving to FL in November and have a week booked in St Pete Beach. However, we'll have to stay 1 or 2 nights at hotels/motels on the road. Anyone an experienced road tripper that's good at finding last minute deals? Is there a good iPhone app for this?



Try looking at www.hotelstonight.com for info on last minute hotel finding apps for various technology.  This was recommended to me today in the pool at Crystal Shores.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 4, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> I find that the people who run that site are incredibly rude.  At least, they used to be, I haven't used it in years.  I much, much prefer biddingfortravel.



Interesting, I find the politeness/rudeness to be the opposite for those sites.


----------



## LynnW (Sep 4, 2012)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Interesting, I find the politeness/rudeness to be the opposite for those sites.



I agree!

Lynn


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 4, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> Depends what you are looking for.  When I was in your boat all I wanted was a cheap place to sleep right off the highway with a place to eat nearby.  Ineveitably I would end up at a Motel 6 *making sure it was one that was built in the last 5 years or so and was not in an older neighborhood.*



Note to those knocking Motel6.  I said you have to be selective.  Every Motel6 won't do, but if you are careful, the price is right.

George


----------



## Luvstotravel (Sep 4, 2012)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Interesting, I find the politeness/rudeness to be the opposite for those sites.





LynnW said:


> I agree!
> 
> Lynn



Oops, you're right, I had them mixed up!    

betterbidding is the better site!!


----------



## BevL (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't looked at bidding for travel since I made one error in trying to post a request for help.  Deleted with a stern lecture.  Not a friendly, "Hey, noticed you're new.  Can I suggest that you repost with this correction?"  

Too used to here, I guess.


----------



## Bella Santos (Sep 17, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> We are driving to FL in November and have a week booked in St Pete Beach. However, we'll have to stay 1 or 2 nights at hotels/motels on the road. Anyone an experienced road tripper that's good at finding last minute deals? Is there a good iPhone app for this?



The last time I went on vacation, I found the hotel that I stayed in on the internet. Try what I did and maybe you'll get good deals online...


----------

